# Worst Comedians



## Cid (Sep 29, 2008)

We seem to be having a bit of a blight...

Michael McIntyre







Some of you may not be familiar with the name (hence the pic), but this shitwad has challenged many of the classics with his poor jokes, fucking irritating laugh and smug twat face.

Russel Brand: the classic wanker's wanker. 

Jimmy Carr: Occasionally manages a funny gag, but his delivery is appalling... Tries desperately to be deadpan, but just ends up dull. Also has close together eyes so is probably a paedo.

Alan Carr: Overdone camp, just doesn't do it for me.

Andy Parsons

This twat off 'Mock the Week' (which has to be thanked for providing some truly dreadful comedy):






Sort of like that guy in the pub who cracks a joke that he thinks is really funny with a special 'joke voice' (and his own laughter) but who everyone else thinks is a massive wanker.

Catherine Tate: No introduction needed, just irritating, dull, repetitive shite.

Little Miss Jocelyn: Crass stereotypes, completely unfunny.

Ben Elton: A bit of a classic, he's written some good scripts, but for some reason thinks he's still funny/relevant. Even now that he's not really doing comedy he manages to be profoundly irritating. .

Harry Hill: TV Burp... Why? just.. why? Apparently the BBC wanted to spend £4 million to get him. Proof, if any was needed, that BBC comedy is going to shit.

Frankie Boyle: Sometimes quite funny, but tends to degenerate into ranting, bigoted fuckwit quite quickly.

Walliams/Lucas: Poll is mostly for single comedians, but these guys get a special license because of Little Britain.

Katy Brand: Only recently seen any of her work, but swiftly stopped bothering.

I've missed loads off on this sadly, keep thinking of other people.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 29, 2008)

Definitely Harry Hill.


----------



## idioteque (Sep 29, 2008)

Where's the Lenny Henry option?


----------



## Cid (Sep 29, 2008)

idioteque said:


> Where's the Lenny Henry option?



Well I've kind of forgotten about him... Is he still on anything?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 29, 2008)

Cid said:


> Well I've kind of forgotten about him... Is he still on anything?



Hotel Adverts.


----------



## Cid (Sep 29, 2008)

I feel i should present the case for McIntyre:


----------



## tarannau (Sep 29, 2008)

Have either of you two seen Harry Hill live?

He just makes sense somehow. The bloke's reduced the crowd to tears on the couple of occasions I've seen him. I've no idea why it works so well really - it's often absurd to the point of seeming crapness - but try not to discount him until you've seen him in the flesh. The TV formats water him down, and it needs the full ridiculousness to work properly.

I'd agree with all of the other choices though. Jimmy Carr and Russel 'overhyped' Brand can fuck off in particular.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2008)

No option for Jim Davidson?

in lue of that option I clicked elton, who is a right cock


----------



## Cid (Sep 29, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Hotel Adverts.



Of course... 

Lower even than appearing on The Bill, I think he's dropped off the radar enough to not be relevant to my poll.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 29, 2008)

Jim Davidson
Stan Boardman
Jimmy Carr
Alan Carr


Btw, Catherine Tate used to regularly do open spots in the early to mid 90's. She was shite; rarely getting a laugh, she'd plough on regardless oblivious to the silence in the room. She was never once booked to do a full paid set by any club.


----------



## d.a.s.h (Sep 29, 2008)

Marcus Brigstocke - face like a slapped arse

Amy Lamé


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2008)

Alan Carr is from northampton, so thats another thing to blame it for


----------



## Scutta (Sep 29, 2008)

Cid said:


> We seem to be having a bit of a blight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"ISSIT?!"

NO IT IS NOT...


----------



## becki1701 (Sep 29, 2008)

I hate Roy Chubby Brown


----------



## exleper (Sep 29, 2008)

Cid said:


> I feel i should present the case for McIntyre:



Maybe I'm missing something, but I think Mcintyre is pretty funny actually.  What exactly is your quarrel?


----------



## d.a.s.h (Sep 29, 2008)

Cid said:


> Jimmy Carr: Occasionally manages a funny gag, but his delivery is appalling... Tries desperately to be deadpan, but just ends up dull. Also has close together eyes so is probably a paedo.
> 
> Little Miss Jocelyn: Crass stereotypes, completely unfunny.



Spot on.




			
				Cid said:
			
		

> Ben Elton: A bit of a classic, he's written some good scripts, but for some reason thinks he's still funny/relevant. Even now that he's not really doing comedy he manages to be profoundly irritating.



I think you're being a bit soft on him, but it's true, he did write some OK scripts.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 29, 2008)

I love some of the comedians that have been mentioned on this thread.  Just goes to show that it is all a matter of taste.


----------



## Cid (Sep 29, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> No option for Jim Davidson?
> 
> in lue of that option I clicked elton, who is a right cock



I was trying to go for people who have recently done the whole stand up scene thing and are on 'new, funny' TV. Is Davidson doing anything at the moment? Last I heard of him was his bankruptcy... Elton and Hill got in because they just don't give up.


----------



## Griff (Sep 29, 2008)

I like Harry Hill. 

Agree about that twat Michael McIntyre, he really irritates.


----------



## Cid (Sep 29, 2008)

exleper said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but I think Mcintyre is pretty funny actually.  What exactly is your quarrel?



1. He's a smug twat.
2. He exemplifies everything I hate about North London with none of the stuff I like.
3. He has this really irritating laugh.
4. He uses his really irritating laugh when he's delivering a line.
5. His jokes are just bad.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2008)

Griff said:


> I like Harry Hill.
> 
> Agree about that twat Michael McIntyre, he really irritates.



Got to be a tory boy with that face tbf


----------



## Cid (Sep 29, 2008)

d.a.s.h said:


> Spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're being a bit soft on him, but it's true, he did write some OK scripts.



I meant he's a bit of a classic bad comedian, as soon as he started dong stand up it was clear he was a gigantic prick.


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 29, 2008)

"Rubber-faced funny-man" Lee Evans.


----------



## Griff (Sep 29, 2008)

Having looked at the list again, it's actually quite hard choosing just one. 

Lucas/Walliams deserve shooting for their repetitive shite.

Both of the Carrs -  What a pair of cunts.

And that Mock the Week geezer really gets on my tits.


----------



## LM17 (Sep 29, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> "Rubber-faced funny-man" Lee Evans.



Agreed!


----------



## Andy the Don (Sep 29, 2008)

Peter Kay stand up is not funny.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 29, 2008)

this really should have been multiple choice Cid


----------



## N_igma (Sep 29, 2008)

Andy the Don said:


> Peter Kay stand up is not funny.



Finally someone with a bit of sense. I don't get him, not funny at all.


----------



## Annierak (Sep 29, 2008)

wiskey said:


> this really should have been multiple choice Cid


I agree, i wanted to pick a few, Katy brand and Ben Elton being two of em, both equally unfunny and shit


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 29, 2008)

no option for Ricky Gervais?

He's not a srtaight up comedian but he does stand up and stuff.

 is the stand up any good?  his podcasts were intermittently funny despite his presence. all he did was laugh irritatingly

and he does seem a bit of a cock


----------



## Annierak (Sep 29, 2008)

rubbershoes said:


> no option for Ricky Gervais?
> 
> He's not a srtaight up comedian but he does stand up and stuff.
> 
> ...


I love ricky. One of my favorites. Leave him alone!


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 29, 2008)

Griff said:


> I like Harry Hill.



same here. have seen him live and he was fucking brilliant, and he's ace on the telly, too. TV burp is well funny, and he's not just a presenter on You've Been Framed, he's now the main reason to watch it. 

anyway....katy brand, frankie boyle, the little britain two, ben elton, little miss jocelyn can all fuck off.


----------



## Rollem (Sep 29, 2008)

harry hill is funny

ben elton, on the other hand, never was


----------



## Hi-ASL (Sep 29, 2008)

Harry Hill and Jimmy Carr are both  and do not belong in this poll. Neither does Russell Brand.

Alan Carr's the most annoying but Elton's the worst. Did I find him funny once? I think I did, you know. Thanks for The Young Ones and Blackadder, now fuck off. I wish to be amused, not harangued.


----------



## coccinelle (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the name Russell is a bad indicator.  Russell Brand and Russell Howard are both not nearly as funny as they think they are.


----------



## Cid (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm kind of regretting not putting Evans in, oh well.


----------



## Cid (Sep 29, 2008)

wiskey said:


> this really should have been multiple choice Cid



Ah, but that would make it far too easy... I want you to have to think deeply about how fucking shit these people are.


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 29, 2008)

becki1701 said:


> I hate Roy Chubby Brown



Who doesn't?

He once did a gig in Aldershot that was so offensive a group of paratroopers walked out in disgust.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2008)

Boyle is a good comedian, it's just he's a wanker.
Harry Hill used to be funny. Brand is very very funny.

The others you can take out and shoot


----------



## Cid (Sep 29, 2008)

Evans should really have got Boyle's place tbh, I was stuck for bad, current comedians and just put him because his prickness shines through his comedy sometimes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2008)

What the hell is Russell Brand doing on that list? He's up there with Hicks and Pryor as the greatest of all time.


----------



## Cid (Sep 29, 2008)

Bakunin said:


> Who doesn't?
> 
> He once did a gig in Aldershot that was so offensive a group of paratroopers walked out in disgust.



I was kind of hoping he was dead by now. Oh well... Born in Royston Vasey according to wiki.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Sep 29, 2008)

moist


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2008)

Cid said:


> I was kind of hoping he was dead by now. Oh well... Born in Royston Vasey according to wiki.



No, he was born Royston Vasey, not _in_ Royston Vasey


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> No, he was born Royston Vasey, not _in_ Royston Vasey



heh


----------



## N_igma (Sep 29, 2008)

Lol isn't Royston Vassey the name of that fictional village in League of Gentlemen?


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 29, 2008)

"corpulent panty-sniffing funny-man" Bill Bailey.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Sep 29, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> What the hell is Russell Brand doing on that list? He's up there with Hicks and Pryor as the greatest of all time.


Meaning that he speaks with immense power the unspoken words of great swathes of the public? No, no. I don't think he does. He's pretty funny though.


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 29, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> What the hell is Russell Brand doing on that list? He's up there with Hicks and Pryor as the greatest of all time.



don't you mean those (cyderdelic, harry enfield, john shuttleworth) who first came up with the phrases/scenarios he plagarises for his routines should be?


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 29, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Lol isn't Royston Vassey the name of that fictional village in League of Gentlemen?



Yep. The fictional village was named thus as a tribute to Chubby Brown, apparently.

And Chubby Brown also goes mad if anyone swears in front of his wife.


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 29, 2008)

Harry Hill and Frankie Boyle are funny!

Alan Carr isn't, he's gay apparently. 

Russel Brand is a pseudo-dandy, illitewate twat.

And why no Jo Brand? She's a woman who likes cakes remember.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Sep 29, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> same here. have seen him live and he was fucking brilliant, and he's ace on the telly, too. TV burp is well funny, and he's not just a presenter on You've Been Framed, he's now the main reason to watch it.



pretty much sums up my own thoughts


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> don't you mean those (cyderdelic, harry enfield, john shuttleworth) who first came up with the phrases/scenarios he plagarises for his routines should be?



Huh?


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 29, 2008)

Dom Joly and his '_hysterical _enormous mobile phone'.


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 29, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> pretty much sums up my own thoughts



And mine. Lets start a gang.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> don't you mean those (cyderdelic, harry enfield, john shuttleworth) who first came up with the phrases/scenarios he plagarises for his routines should be?



You've said this before and it's nonsense. I've seen Cyderdelic live and it's a totally different idea. Enfield and Shuttleworth?  Perhaps some of the archaic language, but otherwise no comparison whatsoever


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 29, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Huh?



as in most of his gags/material are nicked off other comedians. some who are famous comedians with their own TV shows so i'd dread to think how much he steals from other less known stand-ups etc.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> as in most of his gags/material are nicked off other comedians. some who are famous comedians with their own TV shows so i'd dread to think how much he steals from other less known stand-ups etc.



But he pretty much doesn't DO gags, he does anecdotes from his own life (whether or not they're made up, as you always claim).

It's just not true


----------



## damnhippie (Sep 29, 2008)

Mock the Week seems to act like some sort of filter for trapping rubbish comedians.


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 29, 2008)

Have to put in a vote for catherine tate obviously, but think special mention should be given to jo brand as well. Would love to see her try to do a one minute set where she's not allowed to mention the themes of food, being fat and men being useless.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> as in most of his gags/material are nicked off other comedians. some who are famous comedians with their own TV shows so i'd dread to think how much he steals from other less known stand-ups etc.



Aren't you talking about Peter Kay?
Brand doesn't do the kind of material that is nickable - he just riffs grandiloquently on all sorts of things. His last show had a lot of him reading tabloid articles and joking about them.


----------



## Cid (Sep 29, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> No, he was born Royston Vasey, not _in_ Royston Vasey



Ah... right, that makes considerably more sense. 

I think Chico may be being deliberately 'edgy'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2008)

damnhippie said:


> Mock the Week seems to act like some sort of filter for trapping rubbish comedians.



Too right - I've watched whole episodes of that and not laughed once


----------



## Cid (Sep 29, 2008)

rapattaque said:


> Harry Hill and Frankie Boyle are funny!
> 
> Alan Carr isn't, he's gay apparently.
> 
> ...



As i said I somewhat regret Frankie Boyle's inclusion... Harry Hill, however, has no redeeming features (or at least not for the last 10 years) and should be put out of his misery.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> You've said this before and it's nonsense. I've seen Cyderdelic live and it's a totally different idea. Enfield and Shuttleworth?  Perhaps some of the archaic language, but otherwise no comparison whatsoever



I'd like him to be more specific, otherwise it's a groundless allegation


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2008)

I like harry. Brand annoys me though. too intense


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I'd like him to be more specific, otherwise it's a groundless allegation



And he's made it a lot.

Think is, chico seems to know him and claim a lot of his backstory - The MTV / Osama story etc - is bollocks. That may be the case, I don't know, but to claim he's derivative is just untenable. I'm very familiar with the work of all the people he mentions and see no possible comparison with Brand


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2008)

You just have to YouTube his chatshow appearances to see he is a natural comedian.


----------



## Annierak (Sep 29, 2008)

Few more for the list.......


David Baddiel
Richard Herring
Rhona Cameron 
Johnny Vegas


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> You just have to YouTube his chatshow appearances to see he is a natural comedian.



Yeh, last time I saw Shuttleworth I don't remember him doing an organ-based skit about stealing porn from an all-night garage


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Richard Herring



when he can  be bothered, he's really funny.


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2008)

off that list, parsons. mock the week would only be occasionally bearable without him... with him, we rarely get past the opening credits.


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 29, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> You've said this before and it's nonsense. I've seen Cyderdelic live and it's a totally different idea. Enfield and Shuttleworth?  Perhaps some of the archaic language, but otherwise no comparison whatsoever



he ripped off two of cyderdelic's 'catchphrase' as his own when he did that very shortlived TV show on Friday nights. can't even remember what they wee as they weren't particularly funny. But I noticed them, as did one of Cyderdelic's producers who now works at the beeb. Don't really see how much more of a plagarism you can get than that, unless he was to launch into the 'parrot sketch'? 

brand just isn't a funny person. he's someone who _took lessons_ in being a comedian while he was at MTV FFS! 

good humour is spontaneous, ironic, parodic, identifying the absurd and surreal in everyday life, familiarity and achetype.

coogan, enfield, paul whitehouse, vic reeves, bob mortimer, john shuttleworth, even peter kay (to name but a few) are capable of this. brand is not.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 29, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Few more for the list.......
> 
> 
> David Baddiel
> ...




Forgot about Rhona Cameron - she doesn't seem to realise that being gay is no substitute for genuine wit.


----------



## Annierak (Sep 29, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> when he can  be bothered, he's really funny.


I never found him funny . My mate went to see him a few months ago and was telling me about it. He was that bad that people were actually walking out of the venue before the end


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2008)

so you'vre got an example of two catchphrases he ripped off ages ago? where do the others you claim he ripped off come into it?
And everything you've listed as good humour I've seenn Brand do

(@ chico)


----------



## Annierak (Sep 29, 2008)

seeformiles said:


> Forgot about Rhona Cameron - she doesn't seem to realise that being gay is no substitute for genuine wit.


True. She's never been funny. Embarrassing to watch


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> good humour is spontaneous, ironic, parodic, identifying the absurd and surreal in everyday life, familiarity and achetype.


You've just described his style!


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> chico seems to know him


him and every other celebrity ever. he's well connected.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> so you'vre got an example of two catchphrases he ripped off ages ago? where do the others you claim he ripped off come into it?
> And everything you've listed as good humour I've seenn Brand do
> 
> (@ chico)



I've checked out some of his MTV stuff and it's rarely that amazing (probably cos he was blasted on smack and booze at the time), but he's matured into a great comic.


----------



## Griff (Sep 29, 2008)

Anyone else see that Russell Brand Yank road-trip last night?


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 29, 2008)

killer b said:


> him and every other celebrity ever. he's well connected.



having worked for a certain camden based television production company for six years it would have been more remarkable not to have encountered many of these boring and self-obsessed dolts. 

i'm sure you've come across lots of mediocre DJs, killa.


----------



## Red Horse (Sep 29, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> "corpulent panty-sniffing funny-man" Bill Bailey.



Eh? I think Bill Bailey's well funny. 
I would love to puch McIntyre in his big hammy toff face though. He looks like a a fat Nicky Campbell, not a stand-up comedian.
Ross Noble is also well fucking irritating, he rambles on like some unfunny bloke who thinks he's clever enough to do improv then realises he isnt and starts bricking himself and just keeps talking shit


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2008)

Red Horse said:


> Ross Noble is also well fucking irritating, he rambles on like some unfuuny bloke who thinks he's clever enough to do improv then realises he isnt and starts bricking himself and just keeps talking shit



<applauds.>

Having a fast free associating brain is fair enough, but if you're going to tout yourself as a comedian it has to go somewhere. Noble doesn't


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2008)

i've only seen noble the once, but would agree he was pretty shit... it was at a student comedy club and he just did a lame-o pot noodle/skunk/beer set, like most of the other less inspired comics did...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 29, 2008)

The Mighty Boosh. Fucking dire.


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> i'm sure you've come across lots of mediocre DJs, killa.


i once met blu peter. that's about it...


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2008)

killer b said:


> i once met blu peter. that's about it...



And me


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2008)

actually, he wasn't a bad dj...


----------



## kabbes (Sep 29, 2008)

It's interesting, the anger someone can inspire because they happen not to make another person laugh.

At the end of the day, ALL of these guys must make a lot of people laugh in order to have had the success that they have had.  The one qualification for being a comedian is that you manage to make a group of people laugh, and they have managed this feat.

Insisting that every comedian on the circuit is funny to YOU is solipsism in the extreme.  So you don't find someone funny, that somebody else does?  Aw, diddums.  How WILL you manage to continue?


----------



## Iam (Sep 29, 2008)

Of those, Jimmy Carr, who would easily top a list of people I'd like to see being repeatedly run over, or crushed by a piledriver or something.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Sep 29, 2008)

Ed Byrne is a bit rubbish too


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2008)

kabbes said:


> It's interesting, the anger someone can inspire because they happen not to make another person laugh.
> 
> At the end of the day, ALL of these guys must make a lot of people laugh in order to have had the success that they have had.  The one qualification for being a comedian is that you manage to make a group of people laugh, and they have managed this feat.
> 
> Insisting that every comedian on the circuit is funny to YOU is solipsism in the extreme.  So you don't find someone funny, that somebody else does?  Aw, diddums.  How WILL you manage to continue?




Oh don't be a tit. If you took away strongly held opinion, urban 75 would be a list of recipes.

It's not like your posting style is a paragon of 'each to his own', is it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2008)

kabbes said:


> It's interesting, the anger someone can inspire because they happen not to make another person laugh.
> 
> At the end of the day, ALL of these guys must make a lot of people laugh in order to have had the success that they have had.  The one qualification for being a comedian is that you manage to make a group of people laugh, and they have managed this feat.
> 
> Insisting that every comedian on the circuit is funny to YOU is solipsism in the extreme.  So you don't find someone funny, that somebody else does?  Aw, diddums.  How WILL you manage to continue?




The people who laugh at comedians I deem to be unfunny are all twits and their opinions are not worth considering


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 29, 2008)

Tim Vine. I don't _hate_ him as such, but I do find his whole act completely tedious.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 29, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Oh don't be a tit. If you took away strongly held opinion, urban 75 would be a list of recipes.
> 
> It's not like your posting style is a paragon of 'each to his own', is it?


Well, anything that I say other people should do is obviously not intended to apply to me.  That would just be stupid.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 29, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> The people who laugh at comedians I deem to be unfunny are all twits and their opinions are not worth considering



correct


----------



## T & P (Sep 29, 2008)

Unless I've missed it, I'm surprised nobody has nominated Al Murray yet.

Admittedly I haven't seen him live and for all I know he's funny as fuck, but I can honestly say of all the times I've seen him on various shows on TV he hasn't managed to raise even a hint of a smile. Absolutely dire shite.

Unfunnier that bowel cancer.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2008)

Murray like most 'character' comedians - once you've seen the character once or twice, it's just the same old shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2008)

Gayle Tuesday


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2008)

It wasn't funny when alf garnet did it.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 29, 2008)

Catherine Tate I find particularly unfunny, in a galling way.  Galling because her characters are generally very well observed, very well constructed and generally very well done.  It's just that they have absolutely nothing funny to say.  All the ingredients are there -- it just needs somebody with some comic timing to come and put in some punchlines.


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 29, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Oh don't be a tit. If you took away strongly held opinion, urban 75 would be a list of recipes.
> 
> It's not like your posting style is a paragon of 'each to his own', is it?


 
what you on about?

i'm sure we all know people who are infinitely sharper and funnier than every one of the comedians listed here. I know I do and i'd much rather go out for a drink with them than get a free ticket to any comedian i can think of. 

there's lots of people on here who simply do not appear to understand the concept of irony or parody so i doubt they'd share what i find, or the people i find, funny. similarily, if your idea of 'funny' involves wacky 'physical' comedy al la Lee evans, zany student union surrealism like the mighty boosh or jokes about germans stealing deckchairs like stan boardman well, it's very unlikely we would have much in common humour-wise.

one of the main criteria i judge people by is their sense of humour. i couldnt imagine being good mates with someone with a shit sense of humour no matter how nice a person they were. 

shouldnt underestimate how personal and how entrenched in someone's psyche humour is. more so than music, art, cinema, sport...you say you think a joke or comedian someone likes is UNFUNNY you are by proxy saying THEY are unfunny, thus thick, emasculated, a loser.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 29, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> what you on about?



i'm "on about" replying to kabbes post, not yours.   Which is why I quoted it


----------



## Voley (Sep 29, 2008)

Off that list Frankie Boyle makes me laugh just because he's so offensive ('Is there a vegetarian option? Yes! You can fuck off!') and Harry Hill's great live - genuinely surreal.

Can't stand that Macintyre one off Mock The Week, either. Just no humour going on there, which is a bit of a drawback for a comedian.

Russell Brand takes it by a country mile for me, though. An over-hyped, deeply unfunny, junkie-sob-story twat.

So he gets my vote.  Can I vote twice?


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't abide bloody  Miss Jocelyn - like nails down a blackboard to me. McIntyre is unfunny but I don't find him quite as irritating.

I thinkRussell Brand is great btw


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 29, 2008)

i can't vote due to the absence of peter kay and ricky gervais from that list.


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 29, 2008)

ricky gervais is a bit of a cock, an utterly woeful stand up and rapidly approaching his sell-by date but i don't think anyone can say he hasn't had some brilliant moments on the office and extras.

peter kay's alright, a bit 'family friendly' but hardly an offensive person, or despite being the best selling comedian for years a media whore.


----------



## Griff (Sep 29, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> peter kay's alright, a bit 'family friendly' but hardly an offensive person, or despite being the best selling comedian for years a media whore.



I don't mind Kay, saw him a few years back and he was right funny, but get some new material for fuck's sake.

You can only hear him going on about dad-dancing, putting the big-light on and garlic bread a limited number of times. He just seems to knock out the same lines evrytime he's on telly or stage these days.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> peter kay's alright, a bit 'family friendly' but hardly an offensive person, or despite being the best selling comedian for years a media whore.


He's the one who's supposed to be the joke thief


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 29, 2008)

Russell Brand's a bit crap and Catherine Tate ran out of funny some years ago, but I reckon Lucas and Williams will have to share the 'worst comedian' crown. An hour of footage taken at random from any CCTV camera in Britain is likely to have more laughs in it than an hour of L&W.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 29, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> peter kay's alright, a bit 'family friendly' but hardly an offensive person, or despite being the best selling comedian for years a media whore.



Crucially for a comedian, however, he is utterly utterly unfunny. IMO of course 

Gervais is vile, vile, vile. He makes me skin want to crawl away and burn itself. Also he's not funny.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 29, 2008)

Jimmy Carr  Smug, arrogant, self-impressed wanker.


----------



## T & P (Sep 29, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Catherine Tate I find particularly unfunny, in a galling way.  Galling because her characters are generally very well observed, very well constructed and generally very well done.  It's just that they have absolutely nothing funny to say.  All the ingredients are there -- it just needs somebody with some comic timing to come and put in some punchlines.


 A character or sketch can still be very funny without effective punchlines or dialogue though. 

I don't have much time for most of her characters but IMO nan Taylor is pure fucking genius- not to mention the most realistic portrayal of an old person (from both the acting and the make-up points of view) I have ever seen either on the small or big screen. You can always tell when an old person in a film is someone young with good make up. I genuinely believe nan Taylor would fool everybody. But on top of that I find her genuinely hilarious.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 29, 2008)

I love harry hill  he's managed to make one of the programmes I have hated most in my entire life into one of my favourites  (you've been framed)


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 29, 2008)

T & P said:


> A character or sketch can still be very funny without effective punchlines or dialogue though.



generally i find 'punchlines' in sketches and 'funny' to be mutually exclusive.


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 29, 2008)

Cid said:


> 1. He's a smug twat.
> 2. He exemplifies everything I hate about North London with none of the stuff I like.
> 3. He has this really irritating laugh.
> 4. He uses his really irritating laugh when he's delivering a line.
> 5. His jokes are just bad.



Yeah! I voted for McIntyre for all the above reasons. 
Mind you, I've wished Jimmy Carr dead and to be fair Carr A, Tate and Jocelyn are all subhuman scum...


----------



## Hi-ASL (Sep 29, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Jimmy Carr  Smug, arrogant, self-impressed wanker.


And, therein, the secret of his success and his appeal (to some ).


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 29, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I love harry hill  he's managed to make one of the programmes I have hated most in my entire life into one of my favourites  (you've been framed)



^^^^this, and TV burp is a scream - albeit in a 'family' sense.

I find Gina Yashere rather weak too, she's always out of here depth in Mock the Week.


----------



## Felina (Sep 29, 2008)

I like Russell Brand, enjoyed his stand up when I went to see him.  Jimmy Carr is the most shit on that list.  Lee Evans is horrendous too.  Oh, and I hate mock the week!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 29, 2008)

Russell Brand is very annoying alot of the time. However, he doesn't belong on any list of shit comedians. Anybody who thinks so should watch this clip in it's entirety and see if they still think so.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 29, 2008)

Felina said:


> Oh, and I hate mock the week!



Why's that? I think its the best thing on telly at the moment.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 29, 2008)

Frankie Boyle's good.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 29, 2008)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Russell Brand is very annoying alot of the time. However, he doesn't belong on any list of shit comedians. Anybody who thinks so should watch this clip in it's entirety and see if they still think so.


As much as i try not to like him, he does still keep making me laugh. I find it strange and disturbing.


----------



## mk12 (Sep 29, 2008)

I like Frankie Boyle from that list, but that's it.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 29, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> As much as i try not to like him, he does still keep making me laugh. I find it strange and disturbing.


Why are you trying to not like him?


----------



## Meltingpot (Sep 29, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Gayle Tuesday



Haven't heard her for a while, but I had the impression she's _meant _to be unfunny - much like Bobby Chariot (Alexei Sayle), who I absolutely love, the point of her humour is that you laugh at her trying to be / thinking she's funny.

Anyway, I'm surprised no one's mentioned Dame Edna Everage ("Hello Possums."). Is there anyone out there who finds her funny? Johnny Vegas has never got so much as a titter out of me either.

Ricky Gervais? He's erratic IMO. I saw him over Christmas and he was great, but he stiffed big time at the princes' concert when he filled in time in between the acts; the next act was late and he tried to improvise but he was way out of his depth.

Shame on anyone who doesn't like Lenny Henry (just kidding), IMO he's one of the funniest people on TV (though his "Human Fly" sketches grossed me out).

The all time worst I've seen has got to be Mitzi Wildebeest (who?). I actually felt sorry for her even though she's a white South African and apparently pro-NP in the apartheid era. She appeared on TV a while back as part of a show dedicated to exploring the seven deadly sins and her act raised no laughs at all from the audience, it must have been terrible for her.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 29, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Why are you trying to not like him?


Not sure really. I simply have this deep rooted feeling that he annoys me, and then he keeps doing bits and pieces that make me laugh despite myself.


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 29, 2008)

actually i just watched, for the first time ever, a clip of Michael McIntyre. on youtube. it's like he's not even _a comedian_. he's just a dick. on a stage. whatever made him think he was funny? a voice in the back of the ambulance after suffering a severe knock to the head? 

reminds me, ive got this utterly surreal video i picked up at a car boot sale of cannon & ball when they turned christian and did a christian comedy tour. it's like the video has been edited by a chimp who gets a peanut every time he preeses the red button, the cuts are totally arbitary; half way through a 'joke' it'll suddenly change to a weepy confessional from one of them going on about how he used to drink two bottles of whisky a night and "use" women. 

NB: don't know if he's well known south of the border but in scotland there was this dreadful 'funnyman' called Andy Cameron who used to crop up on the telly every new year. think he was 'shamed' after being filmed singing sectarian songs at some orange lodge dinner. which, really, shouldn't have come as much of a surprise to anyone as during the 70s he was often wheele on as the half time 'entertainment' at ibrox. 

still, funnier than fuckin'  Michael McIntyre


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 29, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> Johnny Vegas has never got so much as a titter out of me either.



seconded. living proof that fat does not = funny

"i drink beer...i eat pies" har har har. you're not comical; you're _pathetic._


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 29, 2008)

i really like johnny vegas in ideal, but his own TV show that he had was dire.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 29, 2008)

paul whitehouse and harry enfield must be contendors of the strength(??!!) of their latest bbc2 show, its dreadful.


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 29, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> paul whitehouse and harry enfield must be contendors of the strength(??!!) of their latest bbc2 show, its dreadful.



yes, i can believe that. times i've seen harry enfield on TV recently he just comes across like he's lost it a bit. shame, as both he and paul whitehouse had some great moments. i think that 'smashey & nicey; end of an era' TV special they did was absolutely classic.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> paul whitehouse and harry enfield must be contendors of the strength(??!!) of their latest bbc2 show, its dreadful.



You can forgive them because they were funny once. Unlike mckintyre, elton et al


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 29, 2008)

didn't ben elton co-write a lot of black adder?


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 29, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> didn't ben elton co-write a lot of black adder?



Yep, and The Young Ones. He is therefore forgiven being shit for the last 10+ years...


----------



## Hi-ASL (Sep 29, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> i really like johnny vegas in ideal, but his own TV show that he had was dire.


Have you seen Who's Ready for Ice Cream? Amazon gives it a whopping 2½ stars. I also thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 29, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> didn't ben elton co-write a lot of black adder?



Yes, he did.

And if the name 'Kenny Everett' appears in this thread (except in the most praiseworthy of terms) I will be forced to go round and beat the poster concerned to death with a frozen haddock.


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2008)

johnny vegas is ace... http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=QSbnkTaRfn8


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2008)

I wonder what happened to that alleged libel thing from the grauniad g2 columnist


----------



## Annierak (Sep 29, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> i really like johnny vegas in ideal, but his own TV show that he had was dire.


Agree with you there


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 29, 2008)

killer b said:


> johnny vegas is ace... http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=QSbnkTaRfn8



His delivery reminds me of John Hurt as The Elephant Man.

Which I was never aware was a comedic role.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2008)

John Hurt


----------



## kabbes (Sep 30, 2008)

T & P said:


> A character or sketch can still be very funny without effective punchlines or dialogue though.
> 
> I don't have much time for most of her characters but IMO nan Taylor is pure fucking genius- not to mention the most realistic portrayal of an old person (from both the acting and the make-up points of view) I have ever seen either on the small or big screen. You can always tell when an old person in a film is someone young with good make up. I genuinely believe nan Taylor would fool everybody. But on top of that I find her genuinely hilarious.





chico enrico said:


> generally i find 'punchlines' in sketches and 'funny' to be mutually exclusive.


To be honest, I probably used the wrong word when I said "punchline".  What I really meant was general comic impetus, comic timing, any kind of comedic approach whatsoever.  If you just play a part then that's drama, not comedy.  And if you just play a part in a 30 second sketch then it is not anything really.

There's just nothing about the way that her characters are portrayed that I think is in any way amusing.  Well observed, as I say.  But not amusing.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 30, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> yes, i can believe that. times i've seen harry enfield on TV recently he just comes across like he's lost it a bit. shame, as both he and paul whitehouse had some great moments. i think that 'smashey & nicey; end of an era' TV special they did was absolutely classic.





DotCommunist said:


> You can forgive them because they were funny once. Unlike mckintyre, elton et al


i suppose their past achievements let them off the hook a little but their new show really is gash, haven't managed to watch more than 5 minutes without having to switch off.

funny as it may be to contemplate as well, Ben Elton was quite funny about 20 years ago, compared to a lot of the rest. his novel Stark was groundbreaking and he was involved in Blackadder. still think he's a cunt mind, but if we're letting Enfield and Whitehouse off the hook, then I think Elton's off the hook as well.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 30, 2008)

Ben Elton's stand-up on Friday Night or Saturday Night Live (I forget which day it was!) was bloody brilliant too.  20 years ago, again.

Actually, I still think he writes some good books.  The better ones are biting satires of whatever it is he is having a go at.  Chart Throb and the Big Brothery one were both excellent.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2008)

How was Stark 'groundbreaking'? It was a mediocre comic novel.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Ben Elton's stand-up on Friday Night or Saturday Night Live (I forget which day it was!) was bloody brilliant too.  20 years ago, again.
> 
> Actually, I still think he writes some good books.  The better ones are biting satires of whatever it is he is having a go at.  Chart Throb and the Big Brothery one were both excellent.



I read Popcorn - it was awful. He is a terrible writer.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 30, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> How was Stark 'groundbreaking'? It was a mediocre comic novel.


Populist novel about climate change. I can't remember too many other people writing about similar stuff at the time.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 30, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I read Popcorn - it was awful. He is a terrible writer.


Popcorn was intended to be a play, wasn't it?  Not a novel?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Popcorn was intended to be a play, wasn't it?  Not a novel?



Isn't that the Big Brothery one?
Thinking on it, I've read 3 - the BB type one with the murderous producer, Popcorn is the one with the home invasion and then there's Stark - all shit, all read in a cottage in Wales with nowt else to read.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 30, 2008)

No, Popcorn is the play (I saw it in the West End, now I come to think of it, and it was actually very good!).

I thought the BB one was excellent.  Each to their own, I suppose.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2008)

kabbes said:


> No, Popcorn is the play (I saw it in the West End, now I come to think of it, and it was actually very good!).
> 
> I thought the BB one was excellent.  Each to their own, I suppose.


It was a novel, then a play


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 30, 2008)

Little miss Jocelyn.


Has there ever been such a consistently unfunny sketch show in the entire history of comedy ?


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 30, 2008)

Stoat Boy said:


> Little miss Jocelyn.
> 
> 
> Has there ever been such a consistently unfunny sketch show in the entire history of comedy ?



I have never even heard of her/that show.

After checking out ssome of the other horrors from the OP's list I shall choose to remain in blissful ignorance.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 30, 2008)

Once I got mashed on pills every night for about 5 nights on the trot. Jesus I felt like shit for about a month after that.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 30, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> I have never even heard of her/that show.
> 
> After checking out ssome of the other horrors from the OP's list I shall choose to remain in blissful ignorance.




It was one of the classic examples of that modern oxymoron 'BBC 3 Comedy'


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2008)

Jo brand.

I just don't find her funny at all... ever.

dave


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Jo brand.
> 
> I just don't find her funny at all... ever.
> 
> dave



Brand is a bit of a one trick pony... 

Periods, cake and stuff 

It is hard to define a 'worst' comedian IMO as some people may be funny to one group and not to another. Looking at global options some might say that Carrot Top is pretty lame. 

It is pretty easy to lay into Chubby Brown or Jim Davidson as they are pretty unpleasant. I do think Michael McIntyre is pretty dire though so will vote that way for this one.


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 30, 2008)

Badgers said:


> It is hard to define a 'worst' comedian IMO as some people may be funny to one group and not to another. Looking at global options some might say that Carrot Top is pretty lame.
> 
> It is pretty easy to lay into Chubby Brown or Jim Davidson as they are pretty unpleasant. I do think Michael McIntyre is pretty dire though so will vote that way for this one.



at least the likes of davidson and chubby brown, undoubted cunts and unmitigated shite though they are have honed their 'craft' through pubs and clubs. half the wankers doing 'comedy' now won't have ever had it any harder than a bit of drunken ribbing from the captain of the rugby team on the Footlights stage or a poor Guardian review for their Fringe show.


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 30, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Looking at global options some might say that Carrot Top is pretty lame.



jesus christ!! _Carrot Top_ !!! 

I ended up at some shitty event be was compering on a beach in california years back. I had supressed the memory till now. His face made me feel physically sick.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 30, 2008)

Stoat Boy said:


> It was one of the classic examples of that modern oxymoron 'BBC 3 Comedy'


Ideal, Family Guy, Gavin and Stacey, Nighty Night, Pulling, The Mighty Boosh - all BBC3. All funny IMHO.


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 30, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Ideal, Family Guy, Gavin and Stacey, Nighty Night, Pulling, The Mighty Boosh - all BBC3. All funny IMHO.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 30, 2008)

nighty night and pulling were both very good comedy series on bbc3.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 30, 2008)

wiskey said:


> this really should have been multiple choice Cid



Yes. It was too hard to choose. 



kabbes said:


> It's interesting, the anger someone can inspire because they happen not to make another person laugh.
> 
> At the end of the day, ALL of these guys must make a lot of people laugh in order to have had the success that they have had.  The one qualification for being a comedian is that you manage to make a group of people laugh, and they have managed this feat.
> 
> Insisting that every comedian on the circuit is funny to YOU is solipsism in the extreme.  So you don't find someone funny, that somebody else does?  Aw, diddums.  How WILL you manage to continue?



We can say if we think they're crap, though, in our own opinions. 

Plus, when you go in expecting something funny, and don't get it - or, worse, get something that makes you feel like you've just wandered into a Young Conservatives comedy club (like Jimmy Carr) or feel hugely embarrassed for the human race (Harry Hill, plus anyone who still relies on squeeky voices or gurning), you might feel a tiny bit angry. 

There's one lesbian comedian that I've met several times personally, who is a lovely, lovely person. Unfortunately, the first time I saw her act, it made me smile politely once or twice. the second time, I couldn't manage that. Since then, I've left the room (she often gigs at events where I've gone to see other people), but heard bits of her performance from outside - and it's the _same bloody jokes_!


----------



## scifisam (Sep 30, 2008)

Ben Elton's novels are pretty good reads, though, IMO, and pretty perceptive about shobiz (spelling intentional).


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2008)

I find Elton very glib as a writer, having said that I have read most of his books, so they're must be something thats pulled me back every time. His best was the ww1 murder mystery.


----------



## Cid (Sep 30, 2008)

scifisam said:


> Yes. It was too hard to choose.



Like I said to Whiskers, multiple choice would be far too easy.


----------



## Cid (Sep 30, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> jesus christ!! _Carrot Top_ !!!
> 
> I ended up at some shitty event be was compering on a beach in california years back. I had supressed the memory till now. His face made me feel physically sick.



Who the hell is carrot top?







What the fuck?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> I find Elton very glib as a writer, having said that I have read most of his books, so they're must be something thats pulled me back every time. His best was the ww1 murder mystery.



But he writes ever so badly, like he's writing for people who are learning to read


----------



## scifisam (Sep 30, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> But he writes ever so badly, like he's writing for people who are learning to read



It's not exactly deep, true. But it's still much better written than most escapist fiction.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2008)

Being a better writer than Dan Brown ain't much to be proud of.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 1, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Being a better writer than Dan Brown ain't much to be proud of.



I wasn't thinking that low! 

Elton does have some interesting characters, to me at least. I think this is partly because he mainly writes about media types, and I probably don't know them as well as you do.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2008)

I've actually encountered him in my work canteen, complaining that his toast was too thick!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 1, 2008)

*"Garlic Bread!!!?"*

Frequently yelled at Dave Spikey during gigs, apparently.

The correct response (if he has any sense) should, of course, be "Yeah, we've heard it. We've all heard it. On about seven bloody DVDs. Along with that one about the 'one-dips' and the one about Shakespeare in a pub."

Of the list, Andy Parsons can make me laugh without even speaking. Evils to whoever mentioned Russell Howard. Far too lovely


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2008)

But I'm interested to know what you mean by escapist fiction?


----------



## scifisam (Oct 1, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I've actually encountered him in my work canteen, complaining that his toast was too thick!



Well, that could prejudice you against him!

By 'escapist' I mean the kind of novel in which any deep stuff is hidden amongst lots of fluff. Plot-driven work that doesn't try to be poetic.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> But he writes ever so badly, like he's writing for people who are learning to read



Prose style is very simple, yes. Tight plotting Is the driver I suppose. Robert Ludlum could be said to be similar. It's very airport fodder writing largely devoid of elegance and style, but you want to know what happens next despite that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2008)

I usually find that sort of writing maddening.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 1, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Prose style is very simple, yes. Tight plotting Is the driver I suppose. Robert Ludlum could be said to be similar. It's very airport fodder writing largely devoid of elegance and style, but you want to know what happens next despite that.



That's what I was thinking too. Different strokes, and all that. I only like elegance and style if it's part of a tightly-plotted story. Elegance and style without plot = a short poem, not a novel, for me.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 1, 2008)

Why is Omjid Djalli not on there?  Or Gina Yashere?  They're both bafflingly successful.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Oct 1, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Why is Omjid Djalli not on there?



Good call. He is fucking dire.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 1, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Why is Omjid Djalli not on there?  Or Gina Yashere?  They're both bafflingly successful.


Omid Djalli can be quite funny, but Gina Yashere is soo unfunny and annoying, always popping up on the 100 best whatever programmes.


----------



## Biglittlefish (Oct 1, 2008)

Ian Lee. Seems like a nice fella but he just is not capable of being funny. I seen him live not to long ago and died so badly it was embarrassing.
Omid Djalli seems to only have one or two good routines which he recycles.


----------



## audiotech (Oct 2, 2008)

Alan Davies.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 2, 2008)

Dylan Moran makes me sleepy.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 2, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Why is Omjid Djalli not on there?  Or Gina Yashere?  They're both bafflingly successful.



I've slagged off Yashere all ready - as I said before, embarrassingly out of here depth on Mock the Week. 

While I don't have a problem with ethnically based comedy, you have to be able to do abit more than just tell the same three jokes about being Nigerian.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2008)

Im not ashamed to say that I really like everyone on that list (except for Katy Brand) - I guess I just like to laugh. 

Sad to see miss jocelyn losing in this poll. she had some really funny characters - the driving instructor was good, as was the bus driver. no more crass than a lot of the other contenders. The second series was unnecessary.

Talking of which, here is a bit of classic black british comedy:


----------



## Sadken (Oct 3, 2008)

Gavin Bl said:


> I've slagged off Yashere all ready - as I said before, embarrassingly out of here depth on Mock the Week.
> 
> While I don't have a problem with ethnically based comedy, you have to be able to do abit more than just tell the same three jokes about being Nigerian.



Definitely agree with that.  It's pitiful stuff and it's not like there aren't any genuinely funny black British people so I don't get why so many unfunny ones end up doing comedy in this country.


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 3, 2008)

The poll is void. Harry Hill has more votes than Alan Carr.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 10, 2017)

Lee hurst. he had a telly show once, a proper shown in his own name ......What the fuck were we thinking ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Lee hurst. he had a telly show once, a proper shown in his own name ......What the fuck were we thinking ?


he got in a pickle on twitter recently cos he was defending torture of suspected terrorists


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 10, 2017)

Yup. His twitter acc following his twattery became a rally place for patriots and the antiLeft


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 10, 2017)

for eg, look at this lazy shit


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 10, 2017)

I am tempted to start a You Cunt Lee Hurst Thread but it will only get the vile shitbag posting on here


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> I am tempted to start a You Cunt Lee Hurst Thread but it will only get the vile shitbag posting on here


that would be lots of fun though


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 10, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Lee hurst. he had a telly show once, a proper shown in his own name ......What the fuck were we thinking ?


Comedian Lee Hurst fined for smashing audience member's camera phone


----------



## Cid (Feb 10, 2017)

One of my better threads, though a little dated now.


----------

